# The science behind the fizzer cell and ishor



## Palladium (Jan 12, 2015)

Hummm......


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 25, 2015)

Is that all? Must have cost a fortune to develop and design.

Göran


----------



## Palladium (Jan 25, 2015)

When all is said and done $30 counting chemicals and all!
I'm kind of in between the shor thing which is half shot and needs editing and a new design for the silver cell that's pretty cool that is in design stages and will have a video also!


----------



## necromancer (Jan 25, 2015)

it's a tank for breading fish, right off the shelf ??

+ some minor modification of course.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 26, 2015)

I would love to build that design for school and I found a source for the membranes:
http://www.fumatech.com/EN/Onlinesh...mbrane-processes/Anionenautauscher-membranen/

but 30€ for only one membrane 20cmx30cm seem somewhat expensive. Two membranes 60€, shipping, fish tank, silicone glue or maybe better acryl glue etc...maybe 100€ at all. On the other hand treated with care it seems to endure some years. :|


----------



## rickbb (Jan 26, 2015)

When I was looking into learning about making NaOH in cells I found several places, (even a patent on one), that describe making ionic membranes from Portland cement. 

You may look into that if you're doing this for demonstrations in schools. I will try and locate those and post links.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 30, 2015)

Hummmm..... What's that cat up to?


----------



## Palladium (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm adding to this thread in steps. If you're wondering why i posted it without being ready it's because i wanted to take the keywords away from somebody else. Pow! Take that said google!

https://www.google.com/search?q=science+fizzer+cell&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

The power of the forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## necromancer (Jan 30, 2015)

i do think if you "CODE" words they will also be skipped by bots


```
let's try skipping bots while bots are skipping words posted in the code code on forums all over the world
```

hope no one has posted those same words anywhere else :?:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2015)

I know! I know!
Seems like i'm always behind guys. Sorry for not finishing the fizzer cell video, but i have been covered up. Here is a teaser for my new silver cell design to hold you over until the next video. :mrgreen: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNwSd5bLVYI&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]
How are you going to make electrical contact with it while rotating? Slip ring? Brush?


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 24, 2015)

necromancer said:


> i do think if you "CODE" words they will also be skipped by bots
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


No, code is being indexed: https://www.google.com/search?q=let%27s+try+skipping+bots+while+bots+are+skipping+words+posted+in+the+code+code+on+forums+all+over+the+world&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=AbYRVcO_DYW3UfbBgJgC

Palladium, can't wait to see upcoming videos! I always read about automated systems in various patents, great I could finally get to see one.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 24, 2015)

Ralph,

How are you going to make electrical contact, as in making it the cathode? Slip ring? Spring loaded brush? With a spring loaded contact on the shaft you would probably have to increase the motor size, due to the extra drag.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2015)

The shaft is stainless and isolated electrically from the motor. I am going to use a stainless spring clip to make contact that willl rub against the stainless shaft like a slip ring.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2015)

Its a gear reduction motor that has plenty of torque.


----------

